# where are the skip jack?



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Anybody seen or been catching skip jack I'm out and I need one last run!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bowtechbuck22, you put no location in your profile. Very hard to get specific help if you don't put anything in your thread about where you are close to or how far you can come. Take the time to read some of the latest threads and you should be able to find some. It's really no secret that they have been thick at most dams, so thick that you need to get under them to catch something else. The Ohio River Forum is a very good one with genarally no secrets, so update your profile and take the time to read some threads. I for one get tired of seeing everyone asking about bait when it's easy enough to get and easy enough to read some posts and find some. Like I said, they are below most dams very thick right now so at least let people know where you live and how far you can travel. I don't mean to sound so rough but a little reading can go a long way. You can generally tell where most guys (and gals) fish and if you get enough posts under your belt, I'm sure you could send any one of us a private message.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Sorry about that I'm new i made an account so i could ask questions on certain posts didn't plan on making any posts I've been doin all this from my phone later this weekend ill get on the lap top upload pics and update my profile I'm from columbus Ohio its just a far drive I just wanted to know where the big numbers of them were I'm just gonna head to markland in thr morning I always do good out there.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

bowtechbuck22 said:


> Sorry about that I'm new i made an account so i could ask questions on certain posts didn't plan on making any posts I've been doin all this from my phone later this weekend ill get on the lap top upload pics and update my profile I'm from columbus Ohio its just a far drive I just wanted to know where the big numbers of them were I'm just gonna head to markland in thr morning I always do good out there.


Sorry, I keep forgetting it can be a hassle posting from phones. But they(skipjacks) are all over the place at Greenup, if that's shorter for you. But some more info about you will help a lot. Welcome to the forum, and once again, sorry if I sounded a little harsh, but I'm actually a decent guy And by all means, ask questions, because maybe if you fish for Wipers at Buckeye or maybe Saugeyes somewhere else , some of the methods used on the river can be used in your fishing around home


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Markland is slowing down a lot. We were catching a bunch the last few weeks and my buddy was there tonight and caught 75 ish. Hopefully you get some.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw lots of skippies at R C Byrd, hooked a couple but only managed to bring one in after I switched to a little crankbait (treble helps keep those dang things on!)


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Markland has definitely slowed down I went caught 66 seen a good fight guy got pushed in the river and held under water while the other guy under water was hitting him. All over a girl crossing his line... And then i stepped in the wrong rock and it rolled inyo the river and along I went with it!!!! Lol but still had fun I need more skip jack I just don't know how good I could do at greenup I've never fished there!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just come down to greenup and go to the right at the bottom of the steps. You can't miss them.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Are they getting good numbers? If there only catching a few I might just had back to markland.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You should have been here yesterday.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Been where fallen? I'm not trying to bug anyone about bait I don't have any contacts near the river I would love to live closer!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You fish Greenup dam the same way as Markland they are very similar. I will probably stop at Markland on Thursday on my way down to Owensboro for the SeaArk tournament and will let you know if we catch any. Greenup has been on fire from everything I have heard. I have 3 deep freezers full of skipjack or I would head over there.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

Forget goin to green up Shits a roast! Caught like 10 nobody else is catching any skip jacks there not jumping! Waste of time and money!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

bowtechbuck22 said:


> Forget goin to green up Shits a roast! Caught like 10 nobody else is catching any skip jacks there not jumping! Waste of time and money!!!!!


Remember me telling you yesterday that they wouldn't get thick until 10 or 11 when the shiners started. Just because they aren't jumping doesn't mean they aren't around. You just left too soon and I can recall telling you not to get frustrated. If you want to ask about them all the time, you'd better start paying attention.


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

I'm still here...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

be there soon, you just started too soon


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

How many of these things you guys need?? or are most asking about skippies Dealers


----------



## bowtechbuck22 (May 10, 2013)

I go through them like crazy I need atleast 100 in my freezer


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you guys ever see them in the Scioto in Columbus? Or do they even run that far north? Just askin' because kids catch them in the Scioto down here with a plain small gold hook because the water has some color to it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

throbak said:


> How many of these things you guys need?? or are most asking about skippies Dealers


I go through anywhere from 15-30 skipjack a trip when I go fishing. I fish 2-4 times a week through the summer so thats a lot of skipjack haha.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Do you guys ever see them in the Scioto in Columbus? Or do they even run that far north? Just askin' because kids catch them in the Scioto down here with a plain small gold hook because the water has some color to it.


I've caught them just north of waverly Dave. They werent the Ohio river monsters....but good bait all the same.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

SeanStone said:


> I've caught them just north of waverly Dave. They werent the Ohio river monsters....but good bait all the same.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Sean, I just really never knew how far up the river they went. I've caught them in Lucasville but bigger ones toward the mouth in Portsmouth.


----------

